# 176 - Do I need a visa stamp?



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently received a grant notice and my flight to Aus will be on February 24, 2012. I'm a little confused about visa stamp. The visa grant notice that I received did not mention anything about VISA STAMP. Is it required for everyone to have a visa stamp? and where should I go to get this stamp?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Firstly, congratulations on getting your visa.

As it's all done electronically now you don't have to have the visa sticker in your passport, but TBH I'd get it done just in case. You never know how many jobsworth's there are out there that could make it difficult!!!!

Dolly


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Firstly, congratulations on getting your visa.
> 
> As it's all done electronically now you don't have to have the visa sticker in your passport, but TBH I'd get it done just in case. You never know how many jobsworth's there are out there that could make it difficult!!!!
> 
> Dolly


Thank you DOlly!

But where should I go to get a visa stamp? who should I consult? Hmmm


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you DOlly!

But where should I go to get a visa stamp? who should I consult? Hmmm

please help me. I don't have any idea about the visa stamp :-(


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Please go to Australian Embassy with your grant notice. It is a very easy process. 

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

we came on de same visa and you dont need a stamp de minute they scan ur passport ur visa comes up electronically,they even had it on file in adelaide wen i was applying for different stuff!!


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Nasif and Celticboy! ^__________________^


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Laarni said:


> See the next post


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Laarni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a grant notice and my flight to Aus will be on February 24, 2012. I'm a little confused about visa stamp. The visa grant notice that I received did not mention anything about VISA STAMP. Is it required for everyone to have a visa stamp? and where should I go to get this stamp?


Hi Laarni,

I came across this post on the forum by user 'ppjagnaan', i think its a very informative post :ranger: and might be useful for you -

Here's what you have to do after you received your grant (for Philippine applicants only)

You need to complete the visa stamping first before you go to CFO (Commission on Filipinos Overseas) for your PDOS (Pre-departure Orientation Seminar).

VISA STAMPING:

Go to VIAC (Visa Information and Application Center) and bring the ff:

1. Passport
2. Printed Copy of the grant letter
3. 300 pesos
4. 1 long brown envelope

Office hours: 8:30 – 4:00pm

Office address: 9th floor Corporate Plaza
845 Antonio Arnaiz Avenue (former Pasay road before Don Bosco)
Makati City

NOTE: The Embassy of Australia in the Philippines does not accept visa stamping in their office. You have to go through the VIAC as it is their third party service provider tasked to process visa evidencing.

They will deliver the visa-stamped passport to you after 5 working days. You need to personally receive the stamped passport, if you're not around, just make sure you leave an authorization letter to whoever's gonna receive it on your behalf.

PRE-DEPARTURE ORIENTATION SEMINAR
Once you have the visa grant stamped on your passport, you can now go to CFO for the PDOS.
Bring the ff:
1. Original and photocopy of passport (must be valid about six months before date of travel)
2. Original and photocopy of visa
3. One (1) 2x2 or passport-size photograph
4. One (1) valid identification card with photograph (eg., SSS ID, GSIS E-card, PRC ID, driver's license, postal ID, ARC, etc.)
5. Duly completed registration form for Emigrants

http://www.cfo.gov.ph/pdf/downloadable forms/registrationform.pdf

6. Payment of P400.00 registration fee
7. Attendance in the PDOS, guidance counseling or peer counseling session.

Below is the schedule of the PDOS.
Mondays,Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays, 2-4pm. NO SCHEDULE ON WEDNESDAYS.

Be at the CFO at least 30minutes before the scheduled seminar for registration procedures.

IMPORTANT: Your PDOS is VERY IMPORTANT, if you do not have the PDOS sticker on you passport, which the CFO will provide after the counseling, YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO BOARD YOUR PLANE ON YOUR DAY OF DEPARTURE.

And lastly, for your AU airfare ticket, you might want to buy it from IOM. They offer one way discounted fares for migrants, here's the email addy:

[email protected]

ask for their concessional fares for migrants, they will forward you to IOM manila and IOM Manila will contact you.

Goodluck!

Hope this helps you, all the best 

Cheers and yes congratulations on the grant :clap2:


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

varunsal said:


> Hi Laarni,
> 
> I came across this post on the forum by user 'ppjagnaan', i think its a very informative post :ranger: and might be useful for you -
> 
> ...


Thank you so much guys... :clap2: THANKs a lot! ^_____________^


----------



## han solo (Oct 1, 2011)

wow! mates *varunsal & ppjagnaan* are just incredibly supportive, right? hats off to the both of them for taking the time & effort. :yo: 

i need this too. i might as well have the details printed. 

thank you, guys! 

mate *laarni,* good luck to ur new journey! do the best u can. big congrats! :clap2:


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

han solo said:


> wow! mates *varunsal & ppjagnaan* are just incredibly supportive, right? hats off to the both of them for taking the time & effort. :yo:
> 
> i need this too. i might as well have the details printed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Han Solo......!!!!!

I am a few months old on this incredible forum, and initially i was as confused as anyone who starts looking at this process......

I have seen so many people who have stick to this forum even after getting grant.....and helping around others.......

just trying to do my bit........ with limited knowledge I have..........

Its good to know that its helping many fellow aspirants in the process..........

thanks, once again. All the best and take care


----------



## DetSam (Oct 29, 2011)

Laarni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a grant notice and my flight to Aus will be on February 24, 2012. I'm a little confused about visa stamp. The visa grant notice that I received did not mention anything about VISA STAMP. Is it required for everyone to have a visa stamp? and where should I go to get this stamp?


Hi Laarni.. May I ask what visa was granted to you? We we're granted 176 visa last August, but since I was overseas then, my wife called up the Australian embassy in Makati (quoting the reference number in the visa advice) and was told to send her passports to them (VIAC ??) for the visa - which she did through courier. Passports with visa returned through courier after a few days.
If you were granted a PR-visa, your advice letter will have instructions on what to next. Otherwise this link may be helpful too.
Evidencing your visa


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

DetSam said:


> Hi Laarni.. May I ask what visa was granted to you? We we're granted 176 visa last August, but since I was overseas then, my wife called up the Australian embassy in Makati (quoting the reference number in the visa advice) and was told to send her passports to them (VIAC ??) for the visa - which she did through courier. Passports with visa returned through courier after a few days.
> If you were granted a PR-visa, your advice letter will have instructions on what to next. Otherwise this link may be helpful too.
> Evidencing your visa


Dear Sam,

The link, you've provided has good information.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Laarni (Aug 10, 2010)

Cheers to everyone! 

NEW UPDATE:

My aunt called the adelaide immigration about visa label stuff and the immigration
said that visa stamp is not anymore required because everything is electronic already.
However, it is good to bring a copy of your visa grant letter just in case someone wants to see it.

^____________________^


----------



## DetSam (Oct 29, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> The link, you've provided has good information.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your encouragement Vickey.. hope the site can be useful to others too. 
Cheers...


----------



## DetSam (Oct 29, 2011)

Laarni said:


> Cheers to everyone!
> 
> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> ...



Hi Laarni.. Just a thought - won't you maybe have problem with PHL Immigration if you do not have a visa stamped on your passport? The visa from the Australian consulate is free and only requires your passport and your visa grant reference number.
Congrats on the visa and best of luck in your new life in Oz.


----------



## iamcristine04 (Oct 12, 2012)

*help me*

Hello can i ask the question.

hello goodevening im Cristine de Leon.
i use agency to work my papers, now after one week the agency call me because they say my visa is granted from there embassy,
but today i recieve my passport and other documents, but my passport no visa no stamp. and i have only Notice Grant Visa..in the paper only..
so now i dont know if i go to australia but i have no visa on my passport.. i dont know what do i do.. because i use agent only.. pls response thanks


----------



## iamcristine04 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello can i ask the question.

hello goodevening im Cristine de Leon.
i use agency to work my papers, now after one week the agency call me because they say my visa is granted from there embassy,
but today i recieve my passport and other documents, but my passport no visa no stamp. and i have only Notice Grant Visa..in the paper only..
so now i dont know if i go to australia but i have no visa on my passport.. i dont know what do i do.. because i use agent only.. pls response thanks


----------



## iamcristine04 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello can i ask the question.

hello goodevening im Cristine de Leon.
i use agency to work my papers, now after one week the agency call me because they say my visa is granted from there embassy,
but today i recieve my passport and other documents, but my passport no visa no stamp. and i have only Notice Grant Visa..in the paper only..
so now i dont know if i go to australia but i have no visa on my passport.. i dont know what do i do.. because i use agent only.. pls response thanks


----------

